# Would you date someone like you?



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

People have been questioning why I'm not dating one of my friends yet. The reason behind my disinterest being that I feel like this guy is almost exactly like me: reserved, introverted, exact same taste in music, artistic, unemotional, etc. Being best friends would be a better option considering I'm more attracted to people who have qualities that I don't have: expressive, not afraid to dig deeper into my mind without being too invasive, adventurous. These people keep me stable by making sure I don't retreat into my safe zones for too long.


----------



## pantonals (Oct 9, 2014)

They do say opposites attract, but sometimes I wish I could meet someone who had the same interests as me, who could understand me on a deeper level, who was just as empathetic and curious as I am. But I once met someone who was pretty much the male version of me and I thought to myself 'Dear lord, this person is so insecure and just all over the place. Am I really like that?' We bonded over our similarities and we rushed into something after I talked to him online for a couple of weeks. One day of hanging out and he calls me the next telling me that he's too scared to get into a relationship with me after saying he wanted me to be his girlfriend fairly quick. So I don't even know. I want someone who's similar but different if that makes any sense.


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

Yes, as long as we had enough to do together. But I'm not exactly the standard SA person.

(No, pantonals, I didn't follow you to this thread )


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

If she were cute sure, I'd definitely like a laid-back, introverted girl who loves movies and music. Though I think we'd get bored quick, because I like a girl that is more prone to going outside/being more active/traveling etc. to help shake things up sometimes.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> If she were cute sure, I'd definitely like a laid-back, introverted girl who loves movies and music. Though I think we'd get bored quick, because I like a girl that is more prone to going outside/being more active/traveling etc. to help shake things up sometimes.


This is exactly how I feel. It's nice to have someone have the same thought processes as you and relate to, but similar interests can also mean not being able to try new things together.


----------



## baloff17 (May 28, 2014)

To be honest, no. And that's probably the real reason I'm alone.

If _you_ wouldn't want to date you, how can you expect someone else to?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I want to date people who are like me if I didn't have social anxiety. That's a completely different person than who I am now.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

someone pretty similar to me, yeah. they should probably be a little more calm than me....i'm a little wild (when i am myself), lol. i would not like it if they were TOO calm, though. i want to be w/ someone w/ good energy.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Heckkkk no!


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I'd date the hell out of me.....ha


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Hell ****ing no. I'm a boring, ugly *** avoidant person. I'd get sick of myself in an hour!


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

I wouldn't mind dating someone very introverted. I could relate to her more if we have common points.


Not having a big mouth doesn't mean you can't be 'adventurous' or that you have to stay in your comfort zone.


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

I would give it a try. But I don't want a mirror-image. I like having similar tastes, but disagreements on preferences is great. Plus, I'm introverted enough for the two of us. I'd prefer someone who is more outgoing and spontaneous.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

thedevilsblood said:


> Yes I would...
> 
> Not having a big mouth doesn't mean you can't be 'adventurous' or that you have to stay in your comfort zone.


True. I just need someone to balance me out though.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

No way in hell. I don't want to date my mirror image. Someone with my views is good enough


----------



## CW2015 (Feb 17, 2015)

Sometimes I wonder if it's a good thing, could it make your social anxiety worse because you're both similar and wouldn't do much at all outside work. Sometimes I think it helps if you date someone that pushes you to improve but then someone with sa does understand what it's like, its difficult.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> True. I just need someone to balance me out though.


yeah I understand, but I don't see it as 'balance' myself. I would prefer to be with someone who can understand me. If I was with an extroverted girl, she would probaly think I'm weird, boring... I would have to constantly fight against my nature just to be accepted, why bother...
Also, people are never that similar anyway, SA and introversion aren't the only things that define us.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

thedevilsblood said:


> acidicwithpanic said:
> 
> 
> > True. I just need someone to balance me out though.
> ...


Luckily I did meet an extrovert that was patient with me. I don't know why I let him go.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

ExotikTamale said:


> Actually that would be great. I mean who wouldn't want to date an adventurous, wild, free spirited individual who's sense of humor is on par with that of a 10 year old?


I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not. But you just described the guy I'm trying to get over.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> I'd date the hell out of me.....ha


Me too.....ha


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I wouldn't wish me on anyone.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

of course. I think people are more attracted to people who are similar to themselves, than different.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

if i could clone myself i would date the clone and then we'd just "neg" each other all night until one of us decides they cant hold their farts in any longer and decides to go home


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> People have been questioning why I'm not dating one of my friends yet. The reason behind my disinterest being that I feel like this guy is almost exactly like me: reserved, introverted, exact same taste in music, artistic, unemotional, etc. Being best friends would be a better option considering I'm more attracted to people who have qualities that I don't have: expressive, not afraid to dig deeper into my mind without being too invasive, adventurous. These people keep me stable by making sure I don't retreat into my safe zones for too long.


Opposites may attract, but likes' stay together.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> People have been questioning why I'm not dating one of my friends yet. The reason behind my disinterest being that I feel like this guy is almost exactly like me: reserved, introverted, exact same taste in music, artistic, unemotional, etc. Being best friends would be a better option considering I'm more attracted to people who have qualities that I don't have: expressive, not afraid to dig deeper into my mind without being too invasive, adventurous. These people keep me stable by making sure I don't retreat into my safe zones for too long.


Nope, it could get out of hand REAAAAALLLLYY QUICKLY...


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Yup, I can only wish I found someone with my interests. I have innumerable flaws, but I find flaws endearing in others. And if it's something I can relate to, so much the better. So yeah, a out-of-shape, stubborn, aloof, nihilistic gamer slob would be right up my alley. In all honesty, it would be refreshing compared to all these people who feel the need to spend all this time preening themselves in front of a mirror just so they can feel pretty and accepted. 


That said, I have no relationship experience and no intuitive understanding of them either. Would this be enough for a relationship in the conventional sense, or a FWB or whatever, or just platonic? I have no idea.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

flarf said:


> if i could clone myself i would date the clone and then we'd just "neg" each other all night until one of us decides they cant hold their farts in any longer and decides to go home


That basically sums up the first 2 or 3 dates with someone you've just met: holding in your farts. But once you get to the point where you can 'dutch oven' her (farting under the covers then immediately trapping her under the covers) that's when you know you've found someone special.


----------



## BeingofFlesh (May 14, 2015)

I definately would, no question about it. Somebody who shares my hobbies of health, wants to go to the gym and squat with me, loves to talk about deep philosophical stuff and hang around too just watching movies and playing games? It's not even like I'm anti social or not atleast a bit outgoing, so that's not even an issue.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

ExotikTamale said:


> acidicwithpanic said:
> 
> 
> > I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not. But you just described the guy I'm trying to get over.
> ...


Oh. LOL.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Opposites usually don't attract. Usually people like to date others who are similar to themselves in worldviews, personality, interests, and appearance. Kevin Hart and Taylor Swift arne't going to be dating each other anytime soon. And short white guys usually arne't going to be dating WNBA players. 


Most people are in relationships with people who are similar to them. Even a lot of couples look similar appearance wise.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

I already am. :love


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> Opposites usually don't attract. Usually people like to date others who are similar to themselves in worldviews, personality, interests, and appearance. Kevin Hart and Taylor Swift arne't going to be dating each other anytime soon. And short white guys usually arnen't going to be dating WNBA players.
> 
> Most people are in relationships with people who are similar to them. Even a lot of couples look similar appearance wise.


Negative... didn't you see that I clearly said they already do??

Haha, J/k, I agree with this, but think about it, you are talking of physical appearance. I believe that people do tend to stay within the confnes of their own physical traits for the most part.

As far as personality though, I've known of several couple where one of them you couldn't get a word in, and the other, you couldn't get a word out of...

Now that I think about it, my high school "sweetheart" and I were like this, I was the quiet one, she was the outgoing one, and always going on and on about herself and dumb ****... can you tell we haven't reconciled?? haha XD


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I'm willing to date other introverts because they understand my need for plenty of space, but the most common issue I have encountered with them is that we both will have trouble initiating. We're both waiting for something to happen when someone should be taking action. I find a lot of extroverts annoying and overbearing, believe me. But there are also plenty of extroverts that are capable of holding an intelligent conversation. And that quality doubled up with patience is something I find highly attractive, and it compliments my personality very well.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> I'm willing to date other introverts because they understand my need for plenty of space, but the most common issue I have encountered with them is that we both will have trouble initiating. We're both waiting for something to happen when someone should be taking action. I find a lot of extroverts annoying and overbearing, believe me. But there are also plenty of extroverts that are capable of holding an intelligent conversation. And that quality doubled up with patience is something I find highly attractive, and it compliments my personality very well.


Nope,

I can think of a girl a had a conversation with recently... all about herself, omfg, it is so annoying. And I would call her personality the typical extrovert. I can't really have meaningful convos with extroverts, they are in the here and now, I focus on everything else.

Extroverts like drama. I do not. And gossip. Also not a fan.

I don't talk to her anymore, lol. I would much rather prefer people like myself, I've beat the whole trying to be more outgoing thing to death, believe me.

I just want to be me now. That's why I am here.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Gojira said:


> acidicwithpanic said:
> 
> 
> > I'm willing to date other introverts because they understand my need for plenty of space, but the most common issue I have encountered with them is that we both will have trouble initiating. We're both waiting for something to happen when someone should be taking action. I find a lot of extroverts annoying and overbearing, believe me. But there are also plenty of extroverts that are capable of holding an intelligent conversation. And that quality doubled up with patience is something I find highly attractive, and it compliments my personality very well.
> ...


Before I went to college, all the extroverts I encountered were full of themselves and had the intelligence of a rock. I still see these people in college, but the intelligent extroverts seem to all be concentrated in advanced-level classes. I met one in my calculus class that I eventually became interested in. He was a chemical engineering major and a math/science tutor. Very smart guy. Talked to me mostly about school and physics. He was such a rare find, I don't know why I let him go.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Before I went to college, all the extroverts I encountered were full of themselves and had the intelligence of a rock. I still see these people in college, but the intelligent extroverts seem to all be concentrated in advanced-level classes. I met one in my calculus class that I eventually became interested in. He was a chemical engineering major and a math/science tutor. Very smart guy. Talked to me mostly about school and physics. He was such a rare find, I don't know why I let him go.


Ehh, these things happen, we are not superhumans with perfect 20/20 vision of what to do next.

I'm sure you had your reasons though at the time, probably not good to second guess yourself so much 

Btw, the way you describe him makes him sound like an introvert... what was so extroverty about him, if you don't mind me asking?

P.S. And, yes, dumba-$-$es are everywhere. It's because they out breed us XD


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Gojira said:


> acidicwithpanic said:
> 
> 
> > Before I went to college, all the extroverts I encountered were full of themselves and had the intelligence of a rock. I still see these people in college, but the intelligent extroverts seem to all be concentrated in advanced-level classes. I met one in my calculus class that I eventually became interested in. He was a chemical engineering major and a math/science tutor. Very smart guy. Talked to me mostly about school and physics. He was such a rare find, I don't know why I let him go.
> ...


LOL. Well, I could tell he was an extrovert by his behavior and how he communicated with people. He was outgoing and adventurous. Was very good at small talk and enjoyed it. He would also randomly talk to strangers like a natural because he was so friendly. Goofy sense of humor too.


----------



## arja (May 16, 2015)

I would give it a try.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> LOL. Well, I could tell he was an extrovert by his behavior and how he communicated with people. He was outgoing and adventurous. Was very good at small talk and enjoyed it. He would also randomly talk to strangers like a natural because he was so friendly. Goofy sense of humor too.


Ok, I see what you mean.

Don't forget though, we are all on a sliding scale. Like I have days where I am similarly talkative and feeling good, but others, I just want to be left alone, either the SA is too strong or I just feel like I will work better on my own that day.

See, I used to be a believer in all this, the one partners strengths compliment the other partners weaknesses, and vice versa.

I think that **** is for the birds now XD It never works! Like I said earlier, opposites may attract, but likes' stay together.

Just my observations/experiences.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> That basically sums up the first 2 or 3 dates with someone you've just met: holding in your farts. But once you get to the point where you can 'dutch oven' her (farting under the covers then immediately trapping her under the covers) that's when you know you've found someone special.


yeah man its ridiculous next 1st date im gonna cut to the chase and just hand them a jar containing my smells for their appraisal so we can just skip to the moisture style touches and dutch oven times


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

F**k no, I would never date someone like me. I have a bunch of female friends who are like me: they had sh**ty parents, were abused, and are shy and reserved and don't have the highest self-esteem. I love them to death, but no, people who have my insecurities and SA turn me off.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Maybe if I got to know me but that would be very difficult


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Helllllll yeah!


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah, I would.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

I used to talk to a girl who was essentially a rich Asian female version of me, i liked her quite a bit.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

vicente said:


> ***** no, I would never date someone like me. I have a bunch of female friends who are like me: they had sh**ty parents, were abused, and are shy and reserved and don't have the highest self-esteem. I love them to death, but no, people who have my insecurities and SA turn me off.


I can relate. I've been told that my tastes are "too normal". But I agree that there has to be at least one person in the relationship that is confident and not afraid to do important things like make telephone calls and schedule doctor appointments. If both people are unwilling to do these things, how would they possibly live a fulfilling life? I think it's important for us to be with people who have a lot of experience in things we are afraid of doing. They do have to be patient and encouraging with us though; people like that are rare.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

acidicwithpanic said:


> I can relate. I've been told that my tastes are "too normal". But I agree that there has to be at least one person in the relationship that is confident and not afraid to do important things like make telephone calls and schedule doctor appointments. If both people are unwilling to do these things, how would they possibly live a fulfilling life? I think it's important for us to be with people who have a lot of experience in things we are afraid of doing. They do have to be patient and encouraging with us though; people like that are rare.


Those aren't even hard tasks, but I guess good examples in regards to severe SA, but I'd like to think both individuals were working relentlessly on making baby steps to improve their social ineptitude and conquering their fears of judgment, y'know growing... Relying on another person or expecting them to bring out the best or fix you opens the risk of becoming overly reliant on that person and could potentially make you feel worse if they eventually leave. Honing that inner strength is important, doesn't necessarily have to come first but I think having an open mind about dealing with other people's faults would go a long way of understanding others, I mean, no one is perfect.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Malek said:


> Those aren't even hard tasks, but I guess good examples in regards to severe SA, but I'd like to think both individuals were working relentlessly on making baby steps to improve their social ineptitude and conquering their fears of judgment, y'know growing... Relying on another person or expecting them to bring out the best or fix you opens the risk of becoming overly reliant on that person and could potentially make you feel worse if they eventually leave. Honing that inner strength is important, doesn't necessarily have to come first but I think having an open mind about dealing with other people's fault would go a long way of understanding others, I mean, no one is perfect.


True. I am afraid of becoming dependent on someone. Hence why I'm trying to work on myself first. I don't expect my SA to be cured within the next couple of years though, so if I do happen to to meet someone soon, I don't want them to be too enabling. I want them to guide and encourage me. To help me take baby steps and make sure I know how to do things on my own.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> I can relate. I've been told that my tastes are "too normal". But I agree that there has to be at least one person in the relationship that is confident and not afraid to do important things like make telephone calls and schedule doctor appointments. If both people are unwilling to do these things, how would they possibly live a fulfilling life? I think it's important for us to be with people who have a lot of experience in things we are afraid of doing. They do have to be patient and encouraging with us though; people like that are rare.


Hire. Surrogate.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Gojira said:


> acidicwithpanic said:
> 
> 
> > I can relate. I've been told that my tastes are "too normal". But I agree that there has to be at least one person in the relationship that is confident and not afraid to do important things like make telephone calls and schedule doctor appointments. If both people are unwilling to do these things, how would they possibly live a fulfilling life? I think it's important for us to be with people who have a lot of experience in things we are afraid of doing. They do have to be patient and encouraging with us though; people like that are rare.
> ...


Omg


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Someone like me? With the exact same personality and who likes the exact same things. No, just no..

It's nice to talk to someone who likes the same things i do, but being with someone who is exactly like me wouldn't go, since it's healthy to come up with disagreements and argue. It's also not much interesting to know about that person since he is exactly like me and we wouldn't have much interesting stories and experiences we could tell to each other, since we are pretty much the same person.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

I would not want to date someone with the same temperament as me, as I sure as hell would not want to date a fellow INFJ. 

However, I believe that for a relationship to work, your VALUES must be basically the same. Therefore, I would want to date someone who is like me in that they are relatively progressive, not materialistic, and not family oriented.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Mxx1 said:


> Someone like me? With the exact same personality and who likes the exact same things. No, just no..
> 
> It's nice to talk to someone who likes the same things i do, but being with someone who is exactly like me wouldn't go, since it's healthy to come up with disagreements and argue. It's also not much interesting to know about that person since he is exactly like me and we wouldn't have much interesting stories and experiences we could tell to each other, since we are pretty much the same person.


My thoughts exactly. I want someone to introduce me to new experiences and possibly convert me to a new hobby. I feel like dating someone like me would be the safer option. And I don't always want to play it safe.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Maybe. If she would be warm, caring, loyal and even remotely cute or attractive, sure. Why not?


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> My thoughts exactly. I want someone to introduce me to new experiences and possibly convert me to a new hobby. I feel like dating someone like me would be the safer option. And I don't always want to play it safe.


Many people with SA are much more willing to try new things if they have someone to go with.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> If she were cute sure, I'd definitely like a laid-back, introverted girl who loves movies and music. Though *I think we'd get bored quick*, because I like a girl that is more prone to going outside/being more active/traveling etc. to help shake things up sometimes.


Yup. It'd probably be *heaven* for a year or two but I'm afraid it wouldn't be very healthy. God knows I'd _like_ someone like me but ideally I'd probably want to look out for more extroverted people, otherwise it's just gonna be me, her, a bag of chips and sitcoms every day until we die.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

xxDark Horse said:


> Opposites usually don't attract. Usually people like to date others who are similar to themselves in worldviews, personality, interests, and appearance. Kevin Hart and Taylor Swift arne't going to be dating each other anytime soon. And short white guys usually arne't going to be dating WNBA players.
> 
> Most people are in relationships with people who are similar to them. Even a lot of couples look similar appearance wise.


That might be true for most people, but it's not true for me. I want a partner with similar values, but I'm not interested in dating someone with my personality, or with my interests, or who looks anything like me. I want the opposite of all of those, if anything. I find people who are my opposite very attractive.


----------



## Notgoingout (Mar 19, 2015)

Well it's not a good idea to date someone exactly like you! Or the polar opposite! I'd like a nice, cute girl. In terms of interests they don't have to be compatible as long as there is some overlap. So i'm into football, if she hated it I might take her to a big game to sample the atmosphere but that's about it. If she has different music tastes and didn't read it wouldn't bother me. I do look at girls film likes though. I don't want to watch Wall-E alone!!  A girl with SA would be nice because then they get what you've gone through. But i'd just want a romantic girl who was like me in that way and shared a similar sense of humour. I think you've got to want a few similar things but you need to be able to intrigue and surprise one another. For me i'd want her to be romantic, that's number 1 and empathetic, that's number 2 and after that I've no idea!! Do I want a girl who goes clubbing and out every night? No A girl who goes/wants to go travelling? Yes! They're both 'outgoing' but in entirely different ways.


haha a boring answer but 'a balance between similar in some aspects and different in others' is my answer!!


----------



## Emma2040 (Apr 20, 2010)

Sure. If we are a good fit, why not?


----------



## Dickjohnson (May 31, 2015)

indiscipline said:


> Yup. It'd probably be *heaven* for a year or two but I'm afraid it wouldn't be very healthy. God knows I'd _like_ someone like me but ideally I'd probably want to look out for more extroverted people, otherwise it's just gonna be me, her, a bag of chips and sitcoms every day until we die.


I've had plenty of introverted friends that were somewhat spontaneous and adventurous. Shy/introverted does not equal boring/unwilling to try new things. It just means they need someone there that they trust while doing it.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

A female version of me? With boobs and everything? I'd be down for that...I don't see how I could ever be with someone who was the opposite of me..


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

I used to think that, I would want to be around someone who's more interesting than I was, more social etc. But with a bit of pondering I dunno, from what I've observed looking at the media & even some of these dating apps, most extroverted people want to be around the same, not saying that they wouldn't mind people like us, but in terms of dating I've noticed it's not easy to grab the attention of someone who's more social, for me I'd prefer someone who understood what I'm going through, even if they don't have SA.. but I also wouldn't want them to be overly confident/ loud etc, but I admit in a way that.. It might be easier if they were a bit more outgoing than I, but I wouldn't mind if they were also quiet, as long as they could contribute in conversation & things like that, & say.. maybe not more anxious than myself, but yeah.. I don't have too high expectations like I used to.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

Dickjohnson said:


> I've had plenty of introverted friends that were somewhat spontaneous and adventurous. Shy/introverted does not equal boring/unwilling to try new things. It just means they need someone there that they trust while doing it.


I might add that I rarely even leave the house. Probably don't need two of 'em.  I'd want it for sure, but not sure it's what I really need. Whatever that might be.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

I date the girl version of me that'd be awesome, but I think girls prefer guys who are more outgoing and confident and guys usually the opposite. I know for sure I ain't marrying some bossy chick aka bioch tho.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

Me and my boyfriend are pretty similar so I guess so. I don't think I'd want to be with someone who was very different from me. I like having a lot in common with the person I'm with.


----------



## Dickjohnson (May 31, 2015)

indiscipline said:


> I might add that I rarely even leave the house. Probably don't need two of 'em.  I'd want it for sure, but not sure it's what I really need.


I don't leave the house either much, but if I had someone that was fun and felt comfortable around then I probably would. I also don't think being at home = boring, you can do fun things at home like go outside if you have a backyard or put on some music and dance in your living room or some ****. I know plenty of people who go out a lot who are boring as ****


----------



## Psychedilio (Feb 12, 2013)

Nope. I'm almost always attracted to extroverts which doesn't play out well for me.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Psychedilio said:


> Nope. I'm almost always attracted to extroverts which doesn't play out well for me.


Being with extroverts usually works well in my favor. What makes it difficult?


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes. I like weird and introverted, I just don't like people who are on such an extreme end of shy that they're impossible to communicate openly with. I'm long past that now myself.

If I want someone to fix me, I'll get a therapist.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes and no. 

I really would prefer to date an extrovert, so we could balance each other out a little. 

At the same time, it's nice to be around people who have (somewhat) similar interests and personalities. That said, I have this one friend who comes from a relatively similar background, and likes doing some of the same things, AND is also gay/queer. But the thought of dating her is just uncomfortable. Like, it wouldn't be exciting. That's just the truth.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm not concerned with much when it comes to a spouse. Given that we care for and relate to one another, I'm sure I'll be satisfied (for the most part). If she is like me, I'd probably trust her, which considering my cynicism is enough to make me fall in love 

Granted, I'd prefer she were significantly different, especially when it comes to organization, masculinity, and quirks. Sexual attraction is a must and sexual attraction is about differences and similarities. So, I can understand being too similar. 

As far as her being a balance to me goes, though... meh, I'm not a fan of the idea. Having a mate that I'm proud of is one thing, but becoming the person I want to be, living the life I want to live is my responsibility alone. The only inherent differences between a friend and a girlfriend would be bond and sexual attraction.


----------



## RuNNer90 (May 26, 2015)

That would be great because I'm one of the best.


----------



## Youth21 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hell no ! I hate me


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> I date the girl version of me that'd be awesome, but I think girls prefer guys who are more outgoing and confident and guys usually the opposite. I know for sure I ain't marrying some bossy chick aka bioch tho.


I'm one of the exceptions. Bossy bit**es give me butterflies in my stomach. As long as they aren't the mean, humiliating, narcissistic kind but more like a "loving female authority" haha.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

vicente said:


> I'm one of the exceptions. Bossy bit**es give me butterflies in my stomach. As long as they aren't the mean, humiliating, narcissistic kind but more like a "loving female authority" haha.


Same lol. I love bossy, unemotional girls.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

As long as she made me feel intellectually inadequate.


----------

